# Welcome, Hiccup!



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

I have my new hedgie! Here he is.  I have named him Hiccup. This picture is from the breeder, and I got him a week later.


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness!! He's so small and adorable! Congrats


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

He's so tiny!! I can barely hold my hedgie in one hand. She's 7 months though haha. Cute!!


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hiccup is ADORABLE! Congrats!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Gorgeous little baby!!!


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

Thankyou everyone!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## RosemaryBunny (Sep 13, 2014)

Such a precious little one!!! Very cute, love his mask


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

WOW he is so itty bitty and adorable!! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Hiccup is just adorable! Those mismatched ears are precious!


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

So teeny and cute! Did you name him after Hiccup the dragon by any chance? :lol:


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

What a great name! Such a cutie, too!


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

CashmereSkeleton said:


> So teeny and cute! Did you name him after Hiccup the dragon by any chance? :lol:


Ha, I didn't exactly. I just saw him and he looked like a tiny cute... Hiccup, I guess. XD I don't know it just suited him.  He is doing great! Still loves to snuggle and runs around me in the morning when I get dressed. He is a mama's boy! Will barely leave me to go and explore without me.  Love him!


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Awwwwww! he is so tiny! Best of luck to you two!


----------



## eharwood2015 (May 30, 2015)

Awhhhh he's so cute!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Any chance for an updated picture of this little angel!!!!


----------



## RacingHedgehogs (Aug 7, 2014)

Did you name him after the character in How To Train Your Dragon? (In a hedgehog's mind, it's more like How To Train Your Human.)


----------



## RacingHedgehogs (Aug 7, 2014)

CashmereSkeleton said:


> So teeny and cute! Did you name him after Hiccup the dragon by any chance? :lol:


Hiccup was the dragon trainer. Not the dragon. Toothless was the the dragon's name.


----------

